# Arthur & Albert - 2 neutered male mice (Notts)



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Contact/organisation details: Primrose Mouse Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Kirkby-in-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire
Number of animals: 2
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mice 
Sex: Male
Age(s): 5 months
Name(s): Arthur & Albert
Colours: White and Black & White

Reason for rehoming: No longer wanted by previous owner and were going to be set free. Rescued by a lady who then contacted us.

Temperament: Two very friendly and inquisitive boys. They were fighting on arrival so were separated and neutered, then re-introduced six weeks later. Getting along fine together now and would love to find a new home together.

Transport may be available if adopted locally. Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.



*ARTHUR*


*ALBERT*


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What beautiful boys, hope you find a lovely home for them Tracey.
Amy x


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

These boys are still waiting for their new home. They'll make lovely first time pets and we'd be happy to advise on their care. They're both very friendly and would love to spend some time outside the cage having supervised free ranging.

Some new pics;


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

These two lovely boys went to their new home yesterday


----------

